# Golden Retriever Panic Attack [video]



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow- apparently, I need to send Bailey to Bucharest for some training! 

Thanks for sharing that Joe - it shoes that a dog can be trained, and still look happy, not afraid or downtrodden. What a concept!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow, that was one heck of a change. I wonder how long it took?


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, thanks for posting that Joe, it sure shows what good training can do!


----------

